
One touch email handling - robg
http://paulenglish.com/inbox.html
======
fragmede
Nitpick, but the USPS does NOT, and has not directly taken US taxpayer dollars
since the 1980s. ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Postal_Service>
)

